# New AIRE SUP



## AIRE Inc.

Hey Mountain Buzz, come check out the CurzAIRE, our new SUP! No glue, no drop stitch, inflates at low pressure, everything great about AIRE now found in a stand up board. 










*Here are some of the key features:*
-Rigid at low pressure (8psi)
-Just 28 lbs.
-Repairable and replaceable shell and AIREcell
-Ballast for secondary stability
-Keder edges for planing hull
-RF welded - no glue
-Made in the USA
-3 removable fins - no hardware required
-Repair kit in dry sack
-Backpack straps for built in, easy transport
-Deck pad
-5 handles
-Shock cord and additional cargo loops
-$1,399.00
-5 year, no fault warranty

Click HERE for the product page and photos. Call your favorite AIRE DEALER to get one on order today! They are in production now and should be hot off the line in another couple weeks.

Sheena Coles
AIRE marketing


----------



## Otterwolf

Sheena, can this thing be surfed?? 
Got some friends back home in Brooklyn that might be interested as surf boards and mass transit don't always work....

Thanks !!
Big George


----------



## erdvm1

What's the weight limit for the rider?


----------



## SimpleMan

That's five hundred more expensive than ANY sup board I've ever seen. Sorry, but I was excited before I saw the price.


----------



## Mut

The price is certainly high but doesn't seem that high. A bad fish inflatable is $1300-1400. The C4 is $1000-1250. For a high end board, $1300 is not outrageous. 

Aire does make sweet products. I like elastic on the front. The removable fins are a great addition and will help with keeping it small when rolled up. And the 5 year no question warranty is pretty sweet. I would want to read some independent reviewes or test one before I dropped that amount of cash. 

Does this board have holes in the floor like the raft floors? THe specs say it has "ballast" what is that?

How does it stay rigid at low preasure. And what is rigid? does it bounce when you jump on it? NRS claims "rigid" and they are not even close.

These are the type of quesitons I would want to answer with a test ride.


----------



## AIRE Inc.

*CruzAIRE*

Can this be surfed? - Yes! Just like any other inflatable SUP. It is too long, too wide and to stable to be considered a surf board, so you will need a SUP paddle.

Weight range for the rider - With inflatable SUPs, it is not an exact science. We have a formula for our Rafts and Kayaks, but it is based partly on tube dia. Our volume is 288 liters for comparing with other inflatable SUPs.

Price - The differences in price is where it is manufactured (Idaho). There are A LOT of china build SUPs on the market...we just didn't want to go there. We did try to sweeten the deal with the warranty. 

Construction - No, it does not have holes in the bottom, but it is not a sealed pocket, so it does take on and drain water. Why? reason number 1 - waterproof zippers are extremely expensive and, as pointed out, would have put the board way out of the target price range we were shooting for. So we started prototyping some designs based on our regular floor pocket. Reason number 2 - We found that having a little water in the floor did make the board more stable on the river (ballest). Here is a pic to show the zipper, mesh drain system and internal bladder:









What it rigid? - Ha! that is a good question.  It is an inflatable so no, it is not as ridged as molded plastic or fiberglass. It is comparable with other inflatable boards, so there is a little flex (just like an IK has more flex then a plastic whitewater kayak). We use RF welded, tightly spaced I-beams, so our board "feels" different underfoot compared to drop stitch. The I-beams will compress just a little so it has a softer feeling "touch" but is about the flex as DS from tip to tail. Drop stitch inflates to about 12-13 psi, the I-beam inflates to about 8 psi.

There is some videos and instructions coming! We are just waiting for the White, black and lime colored board to come off the line before we shoot, so stay tuned.

Let me know if you have any other questions!

Sheena
Marketing Manager


----------



## Otterwolf

Good Info Sheena, appreciate it as always


----------



## Randaddy

Damn, I want one of those AND the inflatable couch! You should do a package deal!


----------



## TapStyx

USA design and manufactured would explain it which puts it in the competitive category. Thanks! It like to test drive this too.


----------



## oarframe

A little off topic, but does anyone have a recomendation for a belt style SUP inflatable pfd? Did a quick, lazy search and found NRS and MTI have one. Any others out there? I didn't see anything from Aire.
Thanks


----------



## Grifgav

My family got to try out two of these boards this weekend at a nearby lake. They are super stable and stiffer than I thought they would be. My wife was able to hit a few yoga poses on one (only took one swim, lol). I had a hard time keeping up with them in my touring kayak so the "ballast" water they take on doesn't slow them down much. Oh, and they look great too!


----------



## Otterwolf

I bet this thing would be great to go free diving off of !!

Now if I could only get the right side of my head to drain...... been free diving off my Trinity II way way WAY too much this summer!!

Maybe next year, maybe next year......


----------

